
Show HN: StackCrunch – A platform to share your development experiences - dpkshrma
Hello HN,<p>My name is Deepak. I&#x27;ve created this platform (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackcrunch.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackcrunch.io</a>) where developers can share their experiences in form of short stories linked to real-world practical solutions on Q&amp;A platforms.<p>This project is currently in early access mode, where you can check out the platform &amp; start writing your stories.<p>Also, please do check out the launch article and how to create a story at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackcrunch.io&#x2F;posts" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackcrunch.io&#x2F;posts</a><p>I&#x27;d love to hear back from the community.<p>Warm Regards,
Deepak
======
eat_veggies
This looks like a fun product! One thing though, I am not a huge fan of the
long transitions when activating the colored cubes on the right. They take
like five seconds to activate, and it makes the experience kind of frustrating
and painful!

~~~
dpkshrma
Hi @eat_veggies, thanks for checking out my project.

I admit I was having too much fun with threejs & react-motion, that I forgot
how it would feel for the first time user. It does indeed feel a little slow.
I'm working on a few other animations to make it more snappy.

Please do check out the launch article as well. I'd love to get your feedback!
(link in description) :)

------
dpkshrma
Hi! Just added a twitter account for stackcrunch -
[https://twitter.com/stackcrunchio](https://twitter.com/stackcrunchio) Will
post all updates there.

